# واخدينك علي فين ؟! "ترنيمة روعه"



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]rmhYmGhPcnk[/YOUTUBE]

*☼ واخدينك علي فين ؟! لفين هايودوكـ
مابين خشبتين عالصليب رفعوكـ
شعب كان جبار .. شربوكـ المرار
الحربة في أيدهم نار
وهما بيطعنوكـ ..
☼ ماتبكيش ياامي .. وياأم البشرية
طريق العذاب هتحمل .. وللصليب هكمل
وللصليب هكمل ,, لغفران الخطية
☼بعدوكـ ياولدي عني
جلدوكـ ياحتة مني
شيفاك ومش بأيدي
عروك يانور عينيا
بعدوكـ ياولدي عني
جلدوكـ ياحتة مني
صلبوكـ ربي وفاديا
وانا ساكتة غصب عني ..
☼ دموعكـ ياغالية 
وحنية قلبكـ
حنانكـ ياامي
وعطفكـ وحبكـ
بيأثروا فيا
ياطاهرة ونقية 
ده ابنك مسيا
خففي دمعكـ
☼صعب عليا كتير
اشوف دق المسامير
من غير اي ذنب
شوفت عذاب كتيرررر
☼ياامي الحبيبة
متبكيش عشاني
صعب اشوفك
بتبكي قدامي
ياعروس المسيا
ياغالية عليا 
خلاص البشريه اهم من الأمي .♥
*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (10 مايو 2013)

حلو اوي
اشكر تعبك
المسيح يسوع حبيبي وصاحبي يعوضك بكل خير
اهدي ليكي ترنيمة سمعتها من شريط دبدوبي جعان
 بعنوان اكليل الشوك
بتقول كلام فيها
اكليل الشوك تاج علي راسه
رفعوه صلبوه قدام ناسه
جلدوه بسياط
كان كله ثبات
عروه وقسمه ثيابه 
دا كان قرارها
                     dobrze\molto bella\danke
                        by


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2013)

كلماتها حلوه كتير 

هسماعها مع اننا فى الخمسيين المقدسه  ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 مايو 2013)

الترنيمه دي بموووت فيها
اكتر ترنيمه بحبها لاسبوع الالام
ميرسي كتيييييير حببتي
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مايو 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> حلو اوي
> اشكر تعبك
> المسيح يسوع حبيبي وصاحبي يعوضك بكل خير
> اهدي ليكي ترنيمة سمعتها من شريط دبدوبي جعان
> ...


بشكر حضرتك جداا
شكرا علي اهدائك
بس للاسف الرابط مش بيفتح


soso a قال:


> كلماتها حلوه كتير
> 
> هسماعها مع اننا فى الخمسيين المقدسه  ​


شكرا ياسوسو علي تعليقك وتقييمك
وزي بعضه اسمعيها:smile02


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الترنيمه دي بموووت فيها
> اكتر ترنيمه بحبها لاسبوع الالام
> ميرسي كتيييييير حببتي
> ربنا يباركك
> ​


العفو يامرمر
وفعلا هي ترنيمة رائعه
نورتي
وربنا يباركك


----------

